# Chest pain



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Can fibro cause chest painl like in the breastbone along the sides of the breast in the middle chest area? I have had ekg and echogram all ok I am very scared.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it can.I get costochondritis from time to time and the pain sounds like what you describe. The joints between the breastbone and the ribs gets irritated/inflamed.http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/costochondritis/DS00626


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

What Kathleen said sounds reasonable to me. I'd be scared about your heart too, but if you've had the full workup, then that's a fear that can be calmed.Does the pain tend to get worse if you take a deep breath or cough? That could be another sign that it could be costochondritis as Kathleen mentioned.Other things that can cause some chest pain (or radiating pain in that area) are gall bladder issues, angina, ulcers, esophageal irritations, a hiatal hernia or asthma. Just a few ideas you could maybe discuss with your doctor, especially since the discomfort is continuing. Sure hope the pain subsides a little soon, and that maybe you can eventually figure out what is causing it!Keep us posted on how you're feeling, and let us know what you find out!


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Well..a few yrs ago I was diagnosed with gerd an d hiatial hernia..after 2 months of Prilosec it got better, maybe it has come back, but also what Kathleen posted made sense, it feels just like it.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

It sounds a lot like costochondritis. I get that a lot and it can be quite painful. As long as your ekg ,etc. came back normal, try not to get yourself worried. There would have been some regularity in those tests if it was a heart problem, I would think.Have you tried Aleve (Naproxen) or Ibuprofen for the pain? You can also try a heating pad. I love a heating pad when mine flares up. Fibro can be nasty to us sometimes.


----------

